# Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle...



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

Tribute to Rich S. Gabrielle, fellow B5er that we lost in 9-11 attacks...............again RIP......
I was probably one of the only people that had a chance to meet Rich in person. And I have to say he was a great guy and will never be forgotten!
Rich's user name was bond007goldfinger and he was both Vwvortexer and Clubb5er.
Also I would like to thank people from clubb5 for making a special section in Richs memory. 
Heres a link http://www.clubb5.com/month/1201/richard.shtml


[Modified by passaturbo, 6:38 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle... (passaturbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was going to chime in w/ this as well.


----------



## ashleync (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle... (vuu16v)*

That's a very touching tribute. It makes it more personal when someone whom you have been associated with, even in an online forum, perishes. I feel for his family. I wish I could have been touched by his life at some point.


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle... (passaturbo)*

I remeber hearing about him.
Sounds like a good guy. Prayers to his family / friends / loved ones.


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle... (landrumdh)*


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle... (gin8122)*

I was watching the coverage of the tribute ceremonies this morning, and I recall seeing that name in the ticker most stations were running. There were so many names, so many photos running across, I had no idea until reading this thread that Richard was a VWVortex member.
Wow (at a loss for words)


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle... (ASurroca)*

I wonder if his wife comes around anymore... I remember how she posted how much he loved his Dub and how much he will be missed. It was truly touching to see just how small of a world we live in.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Special tribute to Richard S. Gabrielle... (StarrDLuX)*

The New York Times has little bios on all of the victims of the WTC attacks, and they have a little story about him there, basically a paraphrase of the tribute on the B5 site.


----------

